# Potting Shed After The Storm.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Taken this morning. However, the picture fails to capture the beauty of the surroundings.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great pic but I don't see any watches there?


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

is the White balance right ?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Pilot65 said:


> is the White balance right ?


I keep my white balance on auto setting.. This picture represents exactly what was seen that morning.


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

I know what Iain means, pictures taken with snow as the main subject, affect the white balance and make the snow appear blue.

Brian


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

With white snow....











​


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

How do you know it wasn't blue snow?


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Photographing snow Philip Dunn's blog.

Brian


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Exposure increased by 1


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

shadowninja said:


> How do you know it wasn't blue snow?


As long as it wasn't yellow...

Snow has an excessive ultra violet reflectance factor; makes it hard to fully correct colour conventionally.... also meters don't respond evenly to light with a large u/v component.

+2 stops is a good start, with a dedicated uv filter.

or use incident light readings.... the only way to meter, IMHO...


----------

